
New Ethereum Dev Tools from 0x - bpierre
https://blog.0xproject.com/new-ethereum-dev-tools-from-0x-db80ee9e802
======
q3k
Can we talk about how a modern language designed to handle money transfers did
not have basic tooling like this until now, yet was used multiple times to
make millions of dollars of income?

~~~
Tade0
You mean actual income or ICOs?

~~~
chenpengcheng
Outsiders may think people made a lot of money in the ICOs. I wanted to answer
that question so I dug a bit and found out what really happened: a lot of the
developers didn’t make much money because they are just like any average
people — when prices go up, they don’t sell and when prices come down, they
hold.

Some of them even “diversified” their gains into many other projects in the
same space, so even it may look great on paper that someone who has invested
in many crypto projects must be insanely rich. The truth is many of the had a
spectacular run directly into the ground.

The big money is not made in speculation as always. It is made when we build
something which will last for a long time and we capture the value in the
future (in the next decades).

------
woah
This is great! Solidity tooling has been rather lacking. Truffle is better
than nothing but it’s a mediocre and frequently buggy offering.

------
mifeng
The stack trace utility looks super useful. Getting the "Error: VM Exception
while processing transaction" without any additional context is a huge waste
of time.

------
realPubkey
Does the sol-compiler support imports from ethpm or github? Some time ago I
created solidity-cli which has a bit the same goals but I could not find a
standard on how to handle imports correctly.

[https://github.com/pubkey/solidity-cli](https://github.com/pubkey/solidity-
cli)

------
DennisP
Stack traces and a profiler...this is fantastic.

------
chenpengcheng
Always impressed by what 0x builds. One of the best Blockchain projects which
really delivers on the promise of decentralization. Many other projects claim
to solve all the problems one have, but at the bottom their protocols are
controlled by a single or a few accounts.

~~~
DanielFlower
Huh, the first two most upvoted comments are curiously alike.

~~~
magma17
.replace('curiously','suspiciously')

~~~
chenpengcheng
You can stop trolling now.

------
jiaweihli
I'm always impressed by the products that come out of the 0x team. One of the
few legitimate projects in the space staffed by top-tier talent. This is
awesome dev tooling, didn't expect anything less after seeing the launch of
Instant [1].

[1] [https://0x.org/instant](https://0x.org/instant)

~~~
gammateam
Should have been a non-profit since the ZRX token is not necessary for any of
the projects they build

That being said, plenty of token teams that didnt get a price rise are also
building great tools. There is no metric to rate them

~~~
withdavidli
Did something change? Ama with cofounder states they are structured as non-
profit.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ArkEcosystem/comments/69a5hw/ama_wi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ArkEcosystem/comments/69a5hw/ama_with_will_warren_from_0x_project_wwarren/)

